# استفسار حول الشامبو



## عمار ابو حمزة (11 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم مانسبة المينوكسيديل والبانتينول اذا اردنا اضافتها الى الشامبو ...​


----------



## dulcemohamed (9 نوفمبر 2015)

1-2%


----------

